# Co Sleeping in the Hospital



## malibusunny (Jul 29, 2003)

For those who had a hospital birth, were you allowed to co-sleep?


----------



## mommystinch (May 18, 2004)

I didn't have a hospital birth, but did have dd transfered to the NINCU. She spent one day in the NINCU and then two with us in a room in pediatrics. We weren't planning on co-sleeping back then, but at 5 in the morning when I still hadn't slept because she kept waking up every time I layed her down, I decided to just lay down with her and nurse that way. Low and behold, she slept and so did I







I had one nurse give me a hard time and say she needed to get out of the bed, but she didn't make an issue of it. Really, it's your baby, so they can't force you to not co-sleep.


----------



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

I believe that it depends on the hospital. I am sure some hospitals give you a hard time but when I was there the nurses were way to busy to notice or care how I was "sleeping" with my baby. Also I find there is no real sleep in a hospital, too much going on.

You might also want to consider that hospital beds are not conducive to co-sleeping.


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

my dd was in the nicu..but the last 2 days we were there she was allowed in my room for feedings and I would doze off, they were fine with it as long as my husband was in the room. but they had rules posted in the room, newborn is to be placed in bassinet when the parents are asleep, or something like that. to be honest, it depends on the nurse. we had quite a few awesome ones who didn't care if we were all 3 snuggled up sleeping


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Yes {with all 3}.


----------



## Novella (Nov 8, 2006)

All of my kids were born in hospital (the same community hospital, a town of apx 10,000 people).

In my one daytime birth, we didn't stay overnight. But in the other 3 admissions, we most certainly did cosleep. The nurses always brought a glass bassinet into the room. But I don't remember ever it being suggested that we use it and we certainly weren't _told_ to.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

I didn't but I'd had some Ambien because I can never sleep in the hospital and I'd been in labor for several days. I was awake most of the time anyway though so neither baby spent much time in that plastic thing, only when I had to go pee.


----------



## sun-shine01 (Aug 9, 2002)

I was allowed to co-sleep.


----------



## Ducky5306 (Jul 2, 2006)

like others said, they didn't really say much of anything and co-sleeping in a hospital bed is hard.. and we didn't sleep much! lol.. i did fall asleep with ds in my arms many times.. My (now ex) husband and i took turns holding him and sleeping.. i hardly slept at all and when i did it seemed to be during the day and there was always someone who wanted to hold him so.. the floor i stayed on didn't even have a nursery.. all babied roomed with mamas unless the moms said otherwise (so cool!) they never even offered to take him (not that i would have let them!)


----------



## guest~*~ (Jul 11, 2007)

During our hospital tour, they said absolutely no co-sleeping.

Our experience was totally different though! We coslept the entire time. Our baby never left our sight.

It probably helps that I can wake on a dime so every time someone came in I appeared wide awake..

Brittany


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LolaK* 
I believe that it depends on the hospital. I am sure some hospitals give you a hard time but when I was there the nurses were way to busy to notice or care how I was "sleeping" with my baby. Also I find there is no real sleep in a hospital, too much going on.









:


----------



## puddinnpeanut (Jan 22, 2002)

I coslept in the hospital. On the second night(had complications so had to stay two nights)one nurse who, was very nice, warned me that some babies had fallen out of the hospital beds. I assured her that he was #4 and I had nursed and shared a bed with all my children, then she relaxed and said okay.
When it comes to the hospital I remember what my Bradley teacher told me when I was pregnant with #1, "Don't give your birth experience away!" These nurses will probably not remember you, but you will probably remember your birth experience for the rest of your life. So I say pleasantly and confidently state your opinion. Blessings!


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

During our hospital tour, they said absolutely no co-sleeping.

Our experience was totally different though! We coslept the entire time. Our baby never left our sight.

It probably helps that I can wake on a dime so every time someone came in I appeared wide awake..

Brittany
and







:


----------



## lucky_mia (Mar 13, 2007)

You can, just be careful. Hospital beds are high and there is no carpeting underneath. My SIL fell asleep while nursing and her DD fell out of bed and fractured her skull. My SIL was still pretty groggy from a c/s and her DH was sleep in a chair. The baby had to be transfered to another hospital and my SIL has to get discharged early. It was a real mess.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I gave birth in a hospital, and the first night, I slept with my baby in bed with me. The next evening, he developed a lung infection and had to go up to the NICU where I spent the rest of that night in a recliner with him on my chest. The following night I tried to sleep with him on my chest again, but was told by a new nurse that I could only hold him on my chest as long as I was awake. I told her that I would simply not sleep that night then, as I really didn't want him in the plastic bassinet.

Luckily, we were sent back down to the mom/baby unit at shortly after midnight that second night in the NICU and I was again allowed to sleep with my peanut for the rest of the week that we were in the hospital. I made sure to check with every new nurse, and all of them on the mom/baby unit were incredibly supportive of co-sleeping.

I hadn't originally planned on co-sleeping in the hospital, but I quickly realized that I couldn't sleep if he wasn't right there next to my skin. I nursed him to sleep from day one, and we have done skin-to-skin literally since birth every night. There is nothing better than a warm baby snuggled in bed with you.


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Yep! Slept with dd all night and the next day







just love our hospital here... all the nurses are so sweet!


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

I didn't give birth at the hospital, but I ended up there 5 days post partum with a uterine infection and had to stay over night...and yes, I co-slept. Honestly, I would have signed out AMA if they wouldn't let me co-sleep with her.


----------



## MommaLyon (Apr 11, 2007)

I co-slept the whole time in the hospital. But don't ask permission...


----------



## aiccerb (Dec 25, 2006)

Our hospital is very open minded/ap friendly. After my second, I was incredibly ill and the nurses would change his dipes (cloth) for me, as I couldnt get up and pass him right back into bed with to go to sleep with







Incredible support!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

We sorta did, he wanted to nurse alot, and i fell asleep reclined in the bed.......no nurses bothered me about it, but while he was in a deep sleep i would put him down in the little bassinet so i could eat or shower etc.

And When I had my gall bladder out last year, i was in the hospital for 3 days, and ds co-slept with me the whole time, he had just turned 12mths old.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Aug 2, 2005)

I had my first baby in the hospital, and as much as I disliked the hospital experience, they were extremely supportive of breastfeeding, and they actually encouraged us to sleep with the baby while we were there. Both my dds have had trouble maintaining a high enough body temp for the first 12-15 hours, so that may have been part of the reason it was encouraged though. I got a formula sample bag, but the hospital added nursing pads, lansinoh, and a mini version of the nursing mother's companion to the contents. After the birth experience, I was pretty surprised they were so AP.


----------



## Poppy Bee (Jul 13, 2007)

I did it with my first, just because it seemed like the thing to do. I didn't know much about co-sleeping at the time, I just didn't like the thought of my baby away from me in her little bassinet. I was recovering from a c-section and didn't want to stretch over to grab the bassinet when she needed to nurse.

I didn't ask permission, and I don't think anybody noticed. My bed had rails, so falling out wasn't an issue.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

I co-slept with dd for the one night that we were there. The nurse asked me a couple of times if I wanted to put her in the bassient but I just declined.


----------



## funkygranolamama (Aug 10, 2005)

they made me sign a paper that i wouldn't co-sleep, i guess for liability. That didn't work so I put her in bed with me and blocked off the sides of the bed and just pretended that she just woke up and was nursing everytime I heard a nurse come in. I was so relieved to get home to a place i could sleep freely.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

The hospital DS1&2 were born at they were really crappy about co sleeping. They came in a woke "us" up every time I snuggled in wtih them. With DS3 they were great. One nurse even came in and said she nursed "best" laying in bed and half sleeping LOL.


----------



## Cyndi33 (May 27, 2005)

yes with both babies, with my daughter one nurse gave me a bit of a hard time but i told her we were just fine thank-u, and with my son nothing was said, we had a great nurse.


----------



## ndakkitten (Jul 1, 2006)

With my first two, no way could I cosleep. Tiny hospital beds and I just didn't feel safe trying to do it in them. Third baby however, I had a queen sized bed all to myself (different hospital) and I did cosleep a few times. Nurses never said anything because I always woke up when they came in. I assumed they were either ok with it or just figured I was nursing her.


----------



## Oonah (Jul 28, 2004)

we coslept and I was warned once but continued anyway....I usually woke right up when someone entered the room.


----------



## TinkerBelle (Jun 29, 2005)

Personally, I don't think the hospitals are necessarily asking people not to co-sleep for the heck of it. There have been some babies who fell to the floor from those skinny little beds when their mom fell asleep. My SIL is a nurse (who is pretty AP) where it happened once. They are probably afraid of being sued, because you know how sue-happy people can be these days.

I did a little co-sleeping when #3 was born, but was afraid I would squish him, as I am a large lady, and also had him sleep very close to me, in his bassinet. I say if you want to do it, then do it.


----------



## megadoula (Jul 3, 2007)

I was too groggy after a 3 day labor with complications but he never left my husbands arms. The nurses freaked when they couldn't find him at first but when I refused to have him put in the plastic basket they relented.


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

We had to stay in the hospital (moved from birth center after birth) for about three-four days after birth. At first they tried to take him to the nursery as a matter of course, and I told them to go somewhere.







Then he was in his little bed thing next to me and I felt he was too far away from me so I brought him into bed with me.

At night when I finally fell asleep the nurse came in and SCREAMED. "WHERE IS THE BABY?" I woke up and nearly had a heart attack. Then I realized what was going on, and I said that he was right here with me. She stared and went out of the room, and sent another nurse in who told me they were going to take him to the nursery "so I could get some sleep." As if we hadn't already been sound asleep? Sheesh. I refused and then they said they had to take him away for some test for five minutes. I said they could do it in my room or in the morning and she said no, blah blah, five minutes. OK fine. I gave in. (Shouldn't have.) She swore up and down I would get him back in five minutes. I dozed off and woke up with a start two HOURS later... no baby. I went to the nursing station and wasn't too nice. They were surprised because they had been told I wanted to get rest and for them to take the baby until the morning.







:

They then brought the baby back and warned me not to have him in bed again. I said I would, and after they had me sign a release form they let me alone. Gah...

We also had another admission to the children's section of the hospital later and he was hooked up to IV's and all. I couldn't take him into bed with me, but he would only settle if I was holding him. So we slept sitting up on a chair at night. The nurse there just smiled when she came in for checks.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I forgot to add one funny thing that did happen to us in the hospital. I was so clear about co-sleeping with DS, and I tended to only put him in his plastic bassinet when I was going to the bathroom, so I kept two small stuffed animals in it that had been given to him while we were there for a week.

Well, whenever he had to go to the nursery to be weighed, get IV antibiotics, whatever, I usually carried him in my arms, and the nurse would wheel the bassinet into the nursery. (not sure why...) Anyway, they were constantly telling me how "unsafe" it was to have the two stuffed animals in the bassinet. I would explain that he never slept in there, and the only time he was in it was when I had to go to the bathroom, and then he was sitting right in front of me in the bathroom. He didn't actually sleep in there. They still insisted that it was very dangerous to have them in there.

I wonder if they were worried about the safety of the stuffed animals themselves? I wanted to laugh at them every time they took them out and put them under the cart.


----------



## hippiemum21580 (Jul 14, 2007)

I always did. No one ever gave me a hard time about it. Though my 2 year old slept on my chest his first night and slept so well he went 6 hours without waking! I figured common sense he was tired from birth and was cozy and warm on his mama! But a nurse freaked about it and made a comment about him not feeding enough. Whatever.


----------



## DBassett (May 15, 2007)

no







:


----------



## Neldavi (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *malibusunny* 
For those who had a hospital birth, were you allowed to co-sleep?

Well, they didn't want to "allow" me, but I did anyway. No way was I putting my 4 hour old baby in a freakin' bassinet.







:

I wouldn't really call what I did at the hospital "sleeping" anyway. Anytime I got cozy there was someone coming in to poke at us again. And one nurse told me I should put her in the bassinet if I was falling asleep because she knew a 2 year old who was crushed to death in a bed with an adult. So then I just "slept" holding her with one eye open to avoid being chastised again.









Whatever, just one more reason to have a homebirth.


----------



## jennnk (Feb 6, 2005)

Andy slept in the bassinet during the day, when I didn't want to nap, or on George, or in my bed, which had rails. I'm a tiny person (5' nothing and small-framed) and he was a peanut (barely 7 pounds at birth), so we fit on the bed just fine. The hospital I delivered at only had a NICU, no standard nursery, rooming-in was policy, and the nurses didn't even blink when he was in bed with me, just told me to be careful with the blankets. I thought his dr. (an FP, not a ped.) would have an issue with it, but he came in at 6 a.m. and woke us, apologizing because Andy "looked so cozy next to Mama like that." This time around we're going for a home birth, but I've been told the hospitals here are pretty AP-friendly.


----------



## newmommaamy (Mar 6, 2007)

nak
yes- we had a truly fantastic hospital experience. babe was asleep on DH chest - nurse said they were so sweet the hospital exierence was so good I no longer want a homebirth next time- i want to go back there.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DD1 was born in the hopsital, she was born at night, that was the only night we stayed there, and she just slept in my arms.

DD2 was born at home, but was admitted to peds several weeks later for pertussis, and we co-slept then. I had a major battle with the nurses, finally ended up with saying if they didn't bring a bed in for us that I was sleeping in the chair with her. I got a bed 10 minutes later.







It wasn't fun sleeping among all the wires, tubes, IV's, and O2 but much better then sleeping in a chair holding her so we did that until discharge.


----------



## <~*MamaRose*~> (Mar 4, 2007)

Not with DS#1...16 years ago that was not the "thing to be done" at teh hospital I birthed at and I was too young to question it but I did with DS#2 and nobody ever said anything about it....we were only in the hospital 24 hours and I swear I or DH held DS the whole time.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

DD was born in a hospital and we stayed overnight--she was in my bed the entire time. the only time they told me i "had to" use the basinet was when i walked to the breastfeeding class.







: the class was terrible, btw, but i was an eager new mom.

in terms of space--when DS was born i was at home, but because of an injury gave birth and slept on a standard hospital bed for 3 months. we co-slept just fine.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

I didn't even think about co sleeping with dd, but her bassinet thing was wedged between the bed and the couch thing. The nurse actually set that up for me as I didn't have anyone in the hospital with me. I don't think they would have given me too hard a time about co sleeping.

We lived in a different state when ds was born at a hospital that is certified baby friendly. Several of the nurses went running for pillows for me so I could tuck them up along the rails and have ds in bed with me. They also had no problems with us co sleeping when he had to be admitted over night at 1 month old. I had to sign a paper stating they weren't liable for anything, but one of the ped nurses actually suggested he co sleep.


----------



## princesspennie (Jul 26, 2005)

I ended up having a c-section in the hospital and I was able to get away with semi-co-sleeping because I was breast feeding.

They brought in the little plastic bassinet on wheels and they wanted me to let them put my son in it when he was "done" eating.

So, I basically had him nurse as much as possible and even "lied" when the nurses would come in and ask if he had nursed and was done. I just kept telling them no and told them my husband who was camped out on the couch in the room would put the baby in the bassinet when he was done nursing. Needless to say that did not happen too much. I'd say It was about 90% co-sleeping and 10% in the bassinet.

I was on a IV pain killer and they were nervous about me having him sleep with me, which I can understand but I just assured them my husband
would keep an eye on the baby and I.

I did have one little spat with a nusre or aide who tried to take the baby from me to lay him down, my mommy claws came out though..


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

When I delivered my son, I didn't, but mostly because neither of us were sleeping at all. When he was 5 days old, though, he was rushed to the hospital pretty sick, so he had to go to the pediatrics dept, and I started the entire stint out by sticking to my guns. Irregardless of what they would have said, I refused to leave his side for a single moment, and I slept right in the pediatrics bed beside him, every night. The head of pediatrics was in our room every morning with a group of interns (teaching hospital), and no one said a single word. I think they knew I would refuse, though. I would say follow what you feel is best, and stick to your guns. This is your baby; what in the world are they going to do to you?? I do, however, second the opinion to be safe about it. Regular hospital beds are a little trickier; we were in a pediatric crib/bed, the kind with the adjustable sides. It was a little more secure.

Like a pp said, this is YOUR birth experience; don't let anyone make you regret anything about it!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I did, with all of mine. The first time, a nurse used to sneak in once we were asleep and take DD from me and put her in the bassinet. Then I'd wake up all in a panic not knowing where my baby was.







:

With the twins, nobody bothered us except for one nurse who came in all in a huff and informed us we weren't allowed to cosleep. DH had been sleeping with one baby on his cot and I was with the other in my bed. Anyway, I asked her quite innocently how else one was supposed to get TWO newborn babies to sleep when one couldn't walk (I'd had a c-section.) Then I cordially invited her to go tell on us to anybody she pleased, and let me deal with that person. I knew my midwife would back me, and probably my OB too, so I wasn't worried. I never heard another word about it, but after that most of the nurses treated us less well than they had done before.

But I can imagine they would intimidate a lot of mamas into not cosleeping.

I think a sane, family-centered hospital would have big double beds so that new families could all sleep together and bond with baby. For labor too; there were so many times during labor that I wanted DH to lie down with me and rub my back or whatever, but there was no way he was fitting in that awful bed with me.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

I have never had a problem or had anyone say anything at all about it. I gave birth for the first time in 1980 and rooming in was not really done but was starting to be talked about. I slept with my baby then and have every time since. I have also had pediatric stays & surgeries for myself over the years and co-slept with my children in the hospital. In 1980 they didn't want parents on the peds units but by 1983/84 that was beginning to change. I think they began to really cut staffing around those times and realized that having parents stay made for a lot less work for them.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Nobody ever said anything to me, but we were only in that room from about midnight until noon the next day. I found the hospital bed very conducive to co-sleeping for the couple catnaps I took. I could put my knees up and head up and sleep reclined, with my baby tummy to tummy, skin to skin against my chest. I stuffed pillows down in the sides of the bed so that I wouldn't roll. The bed seemed big to me, not little, but I'm rather short.

We co-catnapped and used the bassinet for changes. It was nice and handy for diaper time.


----------



## 4C-mom (Jul 1, 2007)

I didn't, but thats only because the beds in teh hospital kinda scared me. THey weren't up against a wall, they were small, the side rails with holes in them, it all just didn't feel right to me, I wasn't comfortable myself in there, in that bed.

So he slept in the bassinet thingy right beside my bed til we went home, tehn in our bed he went!


----------



## Alohamelly (Jul 1, 2005)

It wasn't allowed in the military hospital I had my DD in 10 years ago. I did it anyway and just let the nurses scream at me and I'd put her back in the bassinet till they left.

At the hospital I gave birth in last week, no one ever said anything to me about keeping the baby in bed with me. One nurse even brought me extra pillows.


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *malibusunny* 
For those who had a hospital birth, were you allowed to co-sleep?

Dunno. I just did it, never asked for permission. Gave stink eye to anyone who attempted to question it and they shut up fast.


----------



## gaidinsgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

It is *not* at all allowed at the hospital my son was born at. My lactation consultant told me that a woman who delivered at the same time as I did fell asleep nursing her baby and the nurses came in and told her "if you do that gain we will have to call CPS".

My son was transfered to an NICU and before we could bring him home we had to room in with him and we were told that we were not under any circumstances allowed to put him in our bed. They also made us sign a paper saying that they had told us that we should not do it when we came home.


----------



## KnitterMama (Mar 31, 2005)

I slept with DS in the hospital bed. Nobody said anything, but I overheard a few staff members snarking about it. Too bad. Nurses have an obligation to respect their client's culture, doing otherwise is dehumanizing for the patient.

As a nurse, when I have seen this in the clinical setting I mentally filed it under mother/baby bonding as a positive sign.


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *malibusunny* 
For those who had a hospital birth, were you allowed to co-sleep?

I did, not knowing that I wasn't supposed to. DS kept whining at night and I felt sooo bad. After getting him out of his bassinett (I had a c/s) and finally made it onto my side, I nursed him to sleep and we both had a great night. The nurse almost got a heart attack when she saw both of us lying in bed all nuggled up but she didn't try to take him away from me or anything and I did it over and over again, nobody said anything again.


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

Yes with all three. One hospital gave me a hard time and told me it was against policy. I did it anyway.







Two hospitals didn't care at all, one of them commended me for it.


----------



## loriforeman (Aug 18, 2007)

first, let me qualify that i'm not a good patient. i have set ideas and have done the research to back them up...

the only one i didn't sleep with was charissa, and that's because she was under the photo-lights for several days. anytime she was sleeping, she was receiving treatment, and i was watching.

with my youngest (i have four) i already had my routine down. i remember one nurse saying, "we discourage having the baby sleep in the mother's bed." i answered, "that's nice. duly noted."

the only time i allowed mine out of my sight was for tests that absolutely had to be conducted elsewhere. i remember when they kept rae for an hour longer, thinking they would let me rest...the nurse then brought her into my room and laid her in the bed while i was sleeping. said she wouldn't sleep for them, but seemed to sleep just fine in MY bed.

i also made certain that i put BIG signs all over the baby's bassinet YELLING just about that there was to be no formula, no pacifiers, no sugar-water.


----------



## Alki Mama (Jul 9, 2007)

The hospital I transferred to was sort of passive-aggressive about cosleeping. Several nurses told me I wasn't allowed to cosleep, but then they put the baby in bed with me. I would have slept with him anyway, and pretended to be nursing him or awake if need be, but after warning me not to cosleep, no one actually stopped me from doing it. It was like they just had to cover their bases (or avoid lawsuits) by stating their policy.

It's my first baby, and I was a little nervous sleeping with him, and as PPs have said, you don't sleep much in a hospital anyway. So I was sort of keeping one eye on him and trying to arrange myself very carefully not to obstruct his breathing or crush him or whatever. One nurse came in early on and walked right up to the bed and said, "Oh, no, that's not right," and reached down. I was afraid she was taking him away, but instead she scooted him right up close to me and pulled my arm over to snuggle with him!







After that, I was much less nervous, both about cosleeping and about being chastised for it.

Funny thing: We were looking for blankets for DS, and we searched all the cabinets in the room with no success. We asked one of the nurses, and they said, "There are some under his cradle." His what now? Oh! That plastic-y thing!







I had so totally ignored it that I had no idea it was to sleep in. I thought it was just to do tests in. It looked so hard and sterile and sad.


----------



## JustJamie (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes, I essentially co-slept in the hospital...even though at that point, I had had no intention of having the baby in bed with me.

I had an emergency c-section, due to pre-eclampsia, and during/after the surgery, my blood pressure skyrocketed to 190/??...so I was put on a magnesium sulfate drip to prevent seizures. Due to the m.s. numbing my whole body, I wasn't allowed/able to get out of the bed, but I was determined to exclusively breastfeed. So I kept the bassinet pulled right up next to my bed, but still had a difficult time getting my daughter in and out of it.

After the first day of buzzing for a nurse every hour or so to give me my daughter so I could nurse her, I ended up just keeping her in bed with me. Amazingly enough, my blood pressure dropped like you wouldn't believe after that, and they were able to stop the m.s. drip, though they kept me for a few more days to make sure my b.p. didn't go back up.

This time around, if I can't convince DH to have a homebirth, I'll just keep the baby in bed with me round the clock anyway - and if the nurses have a problem with it, well, they can release me from the hospital!







:


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Allowed????









I guess I never felt the need to ask permission but then again, I'm also the one who took off the monitoring belts and got up and walked around without "asking."

That being said, besides one dr everyone was very supportive. My little guy decided to arrive early and had a hard time keeping a good body temp. Everyone (nurses and doctors) suggested skin to skin contact to maintain his temp so he didn't have to go in a warmer thing. So yeah, he lived on me the entire time.

Go ahead, it is your baby, not theirs.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

my ds was born at 33 weeks and was in the nicu for a month. We were allowed to cosleep once he was stable enough to be out of his incubater...


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

I didn't ask for permission, because it's really not their business how I choose to sleep with my kids. I definitely wasn't going to put my kids in a cold, hard bassinet the first night on earth when all she's ever known is to be held by me. However, I didn't sleep much either time.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

I had my 1st in the hospital and we did.


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Does anyone have any tips for safe cosleeping? I feel safe in my specially setup bed at home but those hospital beds are kind of scarey.


----------



## malibusunny (Jul 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michaelasmommy* 
I had my first baby in the hospital, and as much as I disliked the hospital experience, they were extremely supportive of breastfeeding, and they actually encouraged us to sleep with the baby while we were there. Both my dds have had trouble maintaining a high enough body temp for the first 12-15 hours, so that may have been part of the reason it was encouraged though. I got a formula sample bag, but the hospital added nursing pads, lansinoh, and a mini version of the nursing mother's companion to the contents. After the birth experience, I was pretty surprised they were so AP.

This made me remember that my hospital gave me a formula company bag, too, but there was not formula in it.







They took out the formula and filled it with stuff I could actually use, like lansinoh and nursing pads and a coupon for the best local place to carry nursing bras, and a LLL flier, and storage bags for breastmilk. It was cute, too. Our hospital didn't allow formula to be given out at all, though.

We coslept in the hospital (insomuch as you could call it sleeping) for the first night, but then he was on the biliblanket so we would fall asleep together but then the nurse would come in and put him in the bassinet so she could unwrap him and expose him to lights on top, too.

Older children are not currently allowed to spend the night in the hospital BUT there are no visiting hours so they won't actually kick them out. It's sort of like "as long as you keep your kids out of our way, we won't say anything."


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
Yes {with all 3}.


ditto that


----------



## daniedb (Aug 8, 2004)

Didn't ask, but since they wanted to take Ben to the "nursery for a couple of hours" to regulate his body temperature and measure him







: , I assume they wouldn't be all for it.

However, just like I smiled and politely declined for them to take him, and instead send a nurse to our room so Ben wouldn't leave our sides, I also coslept with him when I felt comfy, and if I needed to put him in the bassinet because I was worried that he would fall after I finally took a Vicodin from pain, then I did. Basically, they just left us alone after we were so sweetly staunch about our views. I think they were a combination of pissed and scared.







:

However, when he was in the ICU at 3 weeks old for RSV, they did feel strongly about us not cosleeping, and since he was all hooked up and monitored to the extreme, I didn't want to mess with making sure he got the care he needed without getting in the way, so I slept in the bed, him in the bassinet all swaddled up with my hand on him all night.


----------



## momtolivy (Jun 29, 2005)

I co-slept the whole time with DD#2 - I was not as confident w/ #1 and worried about hurting her. I just refused all post-delivery examinations (for myself) and asked not to be bugged. I told them I would let them know if I had any concerns and to leave it at that (I was told I had to stay at least 24 hrs b/c I was GBS + and hadn't received a full dose of abx during delivery). Anyways, the nurses were great and the only comments I had were positive.


----------



## mezzaluna (Jun 8, 2004)

ds was born in a hospital. the recovery rooms have double beds. we coslept with ds inbetween dh and me. no one gave us any attitude about cosleeping. there was a bassinet in the room but we didn't use it.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes. In fact, at one point when the nurse needed to let us know something, she snuck in and left a note *on* the baby cuddled up next to me (so I'd be sure to see it when I woke up!







)


----------



## mnearthmomma (Jun 17, 2005)

I had my first in the hospital before I knew any better and they didn't like that I wanted her in my bed, but I didn't let them take her and I wouldn't put her into the baby cot. The nurses were not pleased with me.


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, we co slept. And no one ever said a peep about it.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

With my 3rd baby the nurses themselves actually told me to co-sleep! I had her at about 10 pm by c-section and because she was a month early (I had pre-eclampsia) she was a bit grunty with her breathing. They swaddled her up and laid her in bed with me and said, "Mom, it would probably be best if she sleep with you because after a c-section you won't be able to jump easily if she is having any troubles breathing." I was flabbergasted! It was a very baby-friendly hospital though. They also rigged up a temporary supplemental nursing system for me in the middle of the night when I was waiting for my husband to bring mine (I am breastfeeding after reduction surgery).


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

Aww, Heavenly, that's wonderful!

I slept/snoozed with dd on my chest most of the time. Nobody said anything about it to me. Oddly, most of the pictures show her in the plastic "casserole" thing, and me eating a sub.


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

yup...i was encouraged to.
i heart my birth center and the nurses there.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

DD slept right next to me on the hospital bed, no issues. I think with DS they told me I couldn't have him in bed with me if I was asleep, but DH was there and between the two of us we held him the entire time, I wake up easy so if a nurse came in I was awake anyway really.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

yep!


----------



## mommy2AandZ (Feb 12, 2007)

Yup, I co-slept with my dd in my hospital bed after her birth. Our first nursing session was lying down. I love lying down and nursing!! (cause I can sleep!)


----------



## treqi (Dec 31, 2006)

They never said no cosleeping but the nurse would put dd in the bassinette if i was asleep when she came in


----------



## JSerene (Nov 4, 2004)

I work at a birth center and we have a no cosleeping policy. Just last week, a mom fell asleep and dropped her baby to the floor. This doesn't happen often, but when it does it's a pretty big deal. We've also had one baby smother. I tell my moms that co-sleeping at home is great, but not here. The beds are too small and too high off the ground.

If I walk into a patient room and the mom who has fallen asleep with her baby pops awake as I enter, I leave her alone. On the other hand, if I need to say her name repeatedly and shake her awake, I insist the baby go to the crib. I've entered rooms and found mothers sleeping soundly while holding their screaming baby. Not everyone is in-tune with their babies at first.


----------



## Live~Laugh~Love (Dec 21, 2004)

Just saw this and thought I would pop in and say hello. Here in city in CA we have the same thing... no co-sleeping in the hospital.... I did, but like you said, when the door moved at all, I was awake as could be, very intune...kwim?


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Live~Laugh~Love* 
Just saw this and thought I would pop in and say hello. Here in city in CA we have the same thing... no co-sleeping in the hospital.... I did, but like you said, when the door moved at all, I was awake as could be, very intune...kwim?

I dont know how some people *slept* after birth, even on painkillers and barely any sleep i couldnt do more than tiny cat naps and any time i heard the door touched or the curtain moved i was awake, and of course, at night, they just bust in and turn the bright lights on going "testing!". I didnt even nap the first night after birth until 5.30am....... and even then it was for 20mins, then i watched the clock until 6am so i could order breakfast


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I coslept in the hospital. When they asked to take her I just said "no thanks." It was never a problem.


----------



## Neldavi (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JSerene* 
If I walk into a patient room and the mom who has fallen asleep with her baby pops awake as I enter, I leave her alone. On the other hand, if I need to say her name repeatedly and shake her awake, I insist the baby go to the crib. I've entered rooms and found mothers sleeping soundly while holding their screaming baby. Not everyone is in-tune with their babies at first.

This seems pretty appropriate .. if I wasn't waking up easily to someone TRYING to wake me, I'd wonder how safe my baby was in those narrow beds too.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Yup!! I had my own super big nice room, and got to labor (though I didn't birth, out of choice, I was just WAY to hot by the time the time came







, in a tub. Then, they wheeled out the hospital bed that I gave birth on and pulled this super comfy, queen-size bed out of the wall!! It was AWESOME! DH, me and baby all slept on it for... 2 or 3 nights, twas wonderful!!


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

I co-slept in the hospital. I made a nest of pillows around us so that he was safe and wouldn't fall out of the bed.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

I coslept with all five of my babies in the hospital baby #1 I was so exhausted and a single mommy I just had to sleep with him in my bed I was too exhausted to put him back, the nurses knew, she just put pillows up against my rails so he wouldn't fall out

Baby #2 was preemie, but once the nicu released him to peds we coslept

baby #3 stayed one night and coslept I don't even think the nurses came in the room

Baby #4 we coslept, then when we were readmitted to peds for phototherapy I slept in a chair with my hands on her, then once she was off the phototherapy she slept in my reclining chair with me (I don't know why they didn't get me a bed, but I had a reclining chair to sleep in for the 5 days she was there)

Baby #5 spent the first night in the nursery because he had an awful birth and needed ressusitation, but our second night we coslept and the nurses never said anything about it


----------



## BlueSkyJennifer (Dec 11, 2004)

Technically it was NOT allowed. But, yes, I did it anyway. When I got busted I got up, put the baby in the bassinet and waited for the nurse to leave again so I could bring her right back into the bed with me. I will say I am a very light sleeper and I am almost always fully awake before the baby. With both my kids I felt like I could read their sleep-stirs in my own sleep and always wake just before they were ready to nurse. That is truly a beautiful thing about co-sleeping - the baby wakes and never needs to cry to call you. You are already there and often already awake! My daughter is so funny lately when she wakes in the morning if I have my back to her she sits up in bed and says very loudly "excuse me" and pats me on the back. I am usually laying there awake already but it is funny to wait and see what she will do


----------



## FLMama092485 (Jul 25, 2006)

I co-slept with DS in the hospital and no one said anything about it to me.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I had my first child in the hospital. She slept in my arms the whole time. The only time she was in the bassinet was for diaper changes and when I'd walk with her (I couldn't carry her because I was took weak from the surgery).

Some of the nurses didn't like it but no one made a big deal out of it. Just told me to be careful.


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

1st baby: Wasn't a problem, although DH did remind me not too long ago that they did ask me to sign a form indicating that I had been informed that it was a risk or a hazard or something. I have no idea and barely even remember signing the form. Do, however, remember drifting off to sleep next to my snuggly baby every night that we were there.









2nd baby: No problem. None of the staff even lifted an eyebrow.

3rd baby: Same as 2nd baby.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

I was only there a few hours, and yes, I did. I'm the customer, I'm paying them, they would've had to call the police to take my babies out of my bed. Really.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

I slept with both of my babies, even though the hospital beds are made so you almost can't do it. Big metal bars with wide gaps, too narrow.... DH put blankets and pillows against the edge, and then DD and I squeezed into the other side. What are they thinking in a maternity ward!!???







:

I'd love to see this as a poll. It would make more sense. ie Yes, No, Wanted to but bed was too narrow....


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

You people got sleep in the hospital????


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

co slept with my first, the second night some crazy nurse kept pinching my boob and taking him from me on her shift. i rabbed him back out of the plastic thing and went back to sleep.







:

then at 23mo, and 5mo pregnant, he stayd wth me when i was almost dead sick in the hospital..

second, i had a bc birth and got home around 1245am, and went to bed around 3, and am still cosleeping with them both.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Was I "allowed" to? No. Did I do it anyway? You bet. The first time the nurse came in at night and saw it she said to put the baby in the bassinett to sleep. I did, and got him right back out when she left. Every time she came in after that I just pretended I was nursing him and "yeah, I'll put him back when he's done"







I'm a light sleeper so was wide awake by the time she opened the door and walked into the room every time. Fortunately we were only there one night.


----------



## Rylins mama (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes I did and the nurses would come in and say, "oh shes sleeping soo well". I didnt even know that some places you were allowed. Ill have to keep that in mind.


----------



## Ubelle (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2 in August* 
I co-slept in the hospital. I made a nest of pillows around us so that he was safe and wouldn't fall out of the bed.









:

We ended up with alot of pillows in our room, no one said anything negative about DD sleeping with me, if I needed a break she slept in DH's arms.

We used the plastic bassinet for changing DD twice, I think Itried her in the bassinet, but found I couldn't sleep that way (I was practically trying to crawl in it with her - it was not a good fit)

The nurses would let us be if we were asleep, especiallt at night, puting off vitals and everything.

The only comments we got were that the nurses just disregard the temps they get if the baby has been all snuggled up with mom, apparently they are higher. But they never bothered us about it. Heck the LC is all for co-sleeping at home, we discussed it durring the birthing class.


----------



## elanorh (Feb 1, 2006)

We were sure that cosleeping wasn't for us with dd1 (







) - we thought we both slept too soundly to do it and it would be unsafe in our case. Ina had to teach us that we were wrong -- we are 100% converted to cosleeping now. Anyway, with her, we just "roomed in," and I slept with my hand on her in the "bassinet." They did encourage me to leave Ina in the nursery etc. ("This is your last chance to sleep without worrying about her"). I didn't ....

With SJ, we knew we'd be cosleeping at home. I couldn't figure out how I could cosleep with her at the hospital (high bed, narrow, gaping holes in the railing etc.). So I'd resigned myself to the "hand on her in the bassinet" route the night she was born .... But, I couldn't get the bed right to do that, either. The nursery nurse came in (before I went to sleep anyway) and said, "Would you like me to help you fix it up so she can sleep next to you?" And then rolled up some of their receiving blankets etc. and very quickly had a secure barrier in place so I could have SJ sleep in the crook of my arm with no worries.














I don't know if she could just *tell* I needed to cosleep, or if she does that with most moms the nights she works, or if she does that with the known breastfeeding moms, or what. But it was very appreciated! They didn't push the nursery on me this time either - although they did keep pushing pacis. And, they didn't give me a formula bag at discharge either. I don't know if they're trying to become more Baby-Friendly or what.

However I agree with everyone who notes that they don't get sleep at the hospital. They would come check SJ every two hours, and come check me every two hours. Why they couldn't sync that up and check us both at the same time, is beyond me. It was NOT very restful at all, I was really glad that the docs agreed to an early discharge for SJ and me.


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JSerene* 
I work at a birth center and we have a no cosleeping policy. Just last week, a mom fell asleep and dropped her baby to the floor. This doesn't happen often, but when it does it's a pretty big deal. We've also had one baby smother. I tell my moms that co-sleeping at home is great, but not here. The beds are too small and too high off the ground.

If I walk into a patient room and the mom who has fallen asleep with her baby pops awake as I enter, I leave her alone. On the other hand, if I need to say her name repeatedly and shake her awake, I insist the baby go to the crib. I've entered rooms and found mothers sleeping soundly while holding their screaming baby. Not everyone is in-tune with their babies at first.

Thanks for posting this! I did hold my babies in the hospital bed after birth, but i did not sleep w/them. There are liability issues for the hospital/birth centers, and legitimate dangers (some people do sleep after birth!). What's appropriate for home is not always appropriate elsewhere.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

I had all three of my girls in the hospital (different hospitals at that) and co-slept in every one. I was given a hard time w/ my 2nd DD but I told the nurse that this is the way we were sleeping at home and there was no way I was going to be away from my baby. I did have to sign something about knowing the "dangers" of co-sleeping. Other than that I had no problems.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

With my first, they wouldn't let me fall asleep with A in bed with me.
With my second, at a different hospital, I did sleep with S in the hospital bed. They checked on us, to make sure S wasn't going to get squished, and that I wouldn't be unaware.

So, two hospitals, two different policies, same city.

The beds were super-wide for one person, had rails near the top, but horizontal bars, spaces about a foot apart, so I packed them with my pillows and cradled them in my arm, too.


----------



## bebern (Aug 16, 2007)

i used a nursing nest (http://www.peacefulpea.com/nursing_nest.html) while in the hospital and at home until dd was bigger...like one post said, this is YOUR experience....i would NEVER trade those first precious hours with my baby because some nurse (who won't remember you, like another post mentioned) doesn't think you should. my husband got in the the bed with us, too, it was great, and it was special because it was us.
good luck! don't let those nurses push you around!


----------



## Elastagirl (May 24, 2005)

A lot of earlier posts said what I was going to say: We really didn't co-SLEEP because the nurses are seriously poking and prodding you every hour or so. I did nothing but nurse and doze with both my babies. Dh and my mom took a couple of turns cuddling the babes if I felt like a real nap, but mostly they never left my arms. No one said anything, but we were only there two nights with my first and one night with my second. Don't stay any longer than you have to!!


----------



## Kajira (May 23, 2006)

Allowed no, did what I wanted yes.
With ds after I almost punched a nurse out for trying to take him off my breast when I was sleeping they left us alone








With dd uggggg they kept trying to steal her at 2 am, so I could sleep


----------



## momof_3_boys (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes, with all three of my babies!

When my oldest son got sick at only 6 weeks old, and had to spend 4 days in the hospital, the nurses allowed me to co-sleep in that awful iron-looking crib too. I had to sign a co-sleeping waiver, but after that, I was able to put the side down and crawl in with him.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Co-sleeping was encouraged at the hospital where I gave birth. The nurses also left us alone most of the time. They didn't keep coming in and doing things. Soon after I gave birth, they got the bed all cleaned up, turned off the lights and said, "We're going to leave you alone now. Just call if you need anything." We didn't see anyone again for hours.


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

It was encouraged. The birth center at our hospital is VERY pro-baby. When your baby is born, they put it immediately on your chest and won't do any weighing/measuring for at least an hour. The nurses helped me get skin to skin with her (on my chest) and recommended we sleep like that. They'll also bend over backwards to help you birth without meds and are very pro-breastfeeding.


----------



## onemoremom (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes, I co-slept with no problems after my hospital birth. I don't know that I'd say it was 'encouraged' but it was certainly acknowledged as an option- as part of all the safety info given to us, co-sleeping guidelines were included (rails up, etc..). Nobody questioned it or seemed at all surprised or anything. The nurses just helped us get into position to nurse laying down.


----------



## CitizenStar (Oct 12, 2004)

I did. I only had one nurse come in and say "We like the babies to sleep in the bassinette" I responded with "Hm, I like my babies to sleep with me". She just looked at me and walked off. She did not say another word to me about and no one else did either.


----------



## Treece (Apr 5, 2006)

I don't know that I went in planning to co-sleep, but that's what happened. Most of the 2 days we were there, he was in my arms, and we were asleep. I was so tired........ Oh, he slept on my chest when not nursing (which was um NEVER lol)


----------



## mama k nj (Dec 18, 2006)

One nurse taught me how to nurse him while lying down but also said it was not a "good habit" to get into. But that was it. They didn't care what I did really.
He didn't sleep at all that first night anyway.... just screamed. LOL
The second night he slept in DH's arms.


----------



## Ruthe (May 31, 2005)

In the hopitsl, a nurse came in, saw me and babe snuggled in bed and told me the baby had to sleep in her salad bin (hospital policy.) Since her job was to inform me of hospital policy (not set it) I didn't argue, I nodded and said OK, thanks. Then I closed my eyes (without putting baby into salad bin thingy) and she stood in the door wondering what to do about me, for a moment, and then she left. No one else said anything.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

We were told not to put our babies in bed with us (all three times), but we did it anyway (all three times). Several hospital personnel "caught" us co-sleeping, but no one ever said anything.

I used to do birth certificates for a hospital, and I did see release forms that new moms had to sign if nurses caught them co-sleeping. Something like, "I realize that placing my newborn in my bed to sleep may cause injury to the baby and may increase the risk of SIDS. I have been informed of these risks, and I release the hospital from any responsibility in the event that co-sleeping with my baby causes damage, injury, or death. " Not the exact wording, but something like that.


----------



## CrunchyCate (Jul 9, 2005)

Didn't co-sleep with my first in the hospital, because he went straight to NICU.







Sort-of co-slept with #2, but she went into the bin a couple of times- she nursed almost constatly, though, so she wasn't in there much! Once we went home, she co-slept for five years, though!

With #3 and #4, yes, I co-slept (at two different hospitals.) No-one said anything to me about it. I did have one nurse telling me I was letting #3 nurse too long, but that was about the extent of my problems. I slept really lightly at the hospital (like everyone else says, it's hard to sleep there), and I would put pillows along the railing and an arm around my babies to keep them in place.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

No. I put him in the bed with me and they asked me not to do that. I did it anyway. He slept on my chest.


----------



## mere2hayden (Jun 15, 2007)

We weren't allowed to (against rules) but that didn't stop me. I got at least two lectures that I remember.


----------



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

It probably helps that I can wake on a dime so every time someone came in I appeared wide awake..
me too...

I "slept" (more like dozed) in a reclined position, with boppy and baby on my lap. he nursed practically all night, so we stayed in that position and dozed together. They didn't really like it, and kept trying to take him to the nursery. but i just said no thanks we're fine right here.


----------



## LadyLuck (Mar 30, 2007)

I co-slept with my second at the hospital. I was prepared with quick comebacks for when the nurses told me I wasn't allowed, but no one said anything! All the nurses did a double take, but never brought it up.


----------



## lifewithkids (Jan 11, 2006)

I did with mine. Some doctors were very unhappy about it but what are they going to do?? One morning a doctor walked in and flipped on the light switch (they can be so rude and forget that you are up all night with a newborn and nurses poking you), anyway, on his way in he glanced at the bed and said "I certainly hope that isn't the baby in that bed." I just smiled at him and said "Yes it is." What could he do??? kick me out after my c-section???


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I most definitely slept with my baby on my chest all night long. And that was after surgical births since all 4 were c-sections.

After 9 months of pregnancy, letting my newborn sleep in a plastic box was not even an option.

I just made sure DH was always there since I couldn't get up in the beginning and when the nurses suggested I put the baby in the bassinet thing I gently said no thanks, we're fine.

Oh and because of the c-sections I had an adjustable bed and was partially upright so I'm sure that made it easier to co-sleep with baby on my chest. But if I had been lucky enough to give birth vaginally and had a flat bed I assume we still would have kept the baby with us all night.


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

We co-napped, he didn't want to settle in the bassinet. But I am not sure if it was allowed, I always woke up right away when they entered the room. It is not very comfortable because the beds are so narrow. I had him in the middle of the bed, because there were no siderails...

Carma


----------



## junamoss (Jun 24, 2004)

as the rule enforcer, I never give any advice at all. I just do my job around whatever the family wants. We don't get a lot of birthplany types, but when we do I assign them to the best RN possible, so they do get that care they expect.
I do occasionally say, "go ahead and try to sleep while you are nursing, I will check back with you to make sure you are okay"
Not hospital policy. But I hate to put the baby in the bassinet, i believe they need to be held by mom or dad. The manager recently sent out another sids and infant death report that implicates cosleeping. (It worries me that it will become a child abuse issue, and parents can be prosecuted if this happens.)
I coslept with my 1st dd who was a hospital birth. My second was at home, so of course I coslept.


----------



## mountainborn (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, guessing from this scenario I suppose it wasn't "allowed" - DH and I were both wide awake, and holding DS, and a nurse came in and saw the empty plastic box and yelled "WHERE'S THE BABY!" Umm, in our arms, where he should be...?! And this when we were both awake. I hadn't given much serious thought to co-sleeping prior to the birth, but nothing else seemed right once he was here. He slept with either DH or I. The nurses came in and looked disapprovingly now and then but we always woke up a little by the time they got in the door so I don't think they were ever sure if we were sleeping with him or not. Boy, what restful nights those were...

The funniest part is that this same nurse, after realizing we were in control of where baby was going to lay, seemed to transfer her intensity to the plastic suction bulb. I put it within reach on the bedside table, and every single time she came in the room she would put it in the bassinet. "This goes here. We need to be able to find it." It was infuriating and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## savienu (May 26, 2007)

With my DS, he definitely napped on me, but I stayed awake. I "asked permission" to co-sleep and was told no, and stupid me listened. He did room in with me, except when he was receiving phototherapy, but they brought him to me every 3 hours to nurse.


----------



## Glover_Girls (Mar 20, 2006)

I was allowed to sleep with my DD and was in fact encouraged to by the lactation nurse and it was never a problem with other nurses & the ped doc. I ended up having a c-section after a difficult (and very long) labor, and couldn't get up if the baby cried from her salad bowl. It actually never occured to me to sleep with her but the lactation nurse showed me how to nurse lying down and that just felt right to me!


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

I coslept with both of mine in the hospital. It was actually encouraged







. One of the nurses showed me how to stuff a pillow into the bedrail to make it safe.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

We didn't. We left the hospital 8 hrs after DS was born, so no problems!


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

Yep. they didn't bug us at all, but then again we only stayed one night. I wasn't going to put my baby in that salad bin bassinette!


----------



## brittneyscott (Mar 14, 2006)

We coslept in the hospital. DS got sick at 2mo too and had to be in the hospital for 2-3 days. We coslept then too. Every morning the doctor would come in to find us and start telling me about the dangers of SIDS if baby slept with me. I just smiled and nodded my head to him until he left the room. When he came back later we'd still be there. Ha ha. They didn't give us a hard time about it though. Heck my baby was sick and wanted mommy. I wasn't going to let the doctors worries take away my baby's comfort.


----------



## lulusmom (Sep 3, 2007)

I was actually encouraged to cosleep by the nurse on duty the first night. She told me it would be perfectly fine if dd slept in my bed and that way I could learn to nurse side-lying.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Gosh, with the nurses coming in every 15 mins to check "vitals", who said anything about sleep!!! But seriously, there would have been no problem if I did. But I was more comfortable with baby in the bassinet next to me as those hospital beds are sooooooo narrow. But then again I'm not a co-sleeper at home anyway. I think you should go for it though especially because with a hospital birth you have to be firm that it's your baby!!!


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

I co-slept with all three of my children in the hospital. The beds suck, but I padded the rails with pillows to keep babe secure.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I kept thinking someone would comment about our cosleeping in the hospital but no one did!


----------



## taranbabyjayden (Mar 14, 2007)

We co-slept and had no issues, the nurses would walk in and say is he ok? I was like yup he is nice and warm next to mama..


----------



## babybell (Aug 23, 2005)

Our first baby in '97 the nurse scolded mu dh for dozing w/ ds in arms. The other 4 were born in 2 different hospitals and I was encouraged to sleep/hold/nurse as much as I wanted!


----------



## Ish'smom (May 16, 2007)

The first night DS slept in the plastic thing because I worried that he would fall out of bed but they took him out while I waas half asleep saying he needed his check-up and then fed him formula and put him in a warming bed all without my permission. After that he slept next to me and didn't leave my sight. Don't trust them for a second!


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *malibusunny* 
For those who had a hospital birth, were you allowed to co-sleep?

I didn't ask permission I just did. The nurses didn't say anything about it either. Co-sleeping was DD cradled in my arm next to me.


----------



## peachpie (Jan 25, 2007)

with ds i held him all night... i may have slept about 30 min total. It's nearly impossible to sleep when people keep bringing ice packs to put between your legs. brrrrr!!!


----------



## 3kidsclmr (Apr 7, 2007)

Most of the nurses were very rude to me regarding co-sleeping. As DD was my third child, I was very comfortable with cosleeping and went ahead and slept with her anyway. What were they going to do? Kick me out of the hospital?


----------



## texasmamaof4 (Sep 26, 2006)

Baby number four was a hospital birth and never left my bed. No one batted an eye.


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

I have coslept with all three of my newborns in the hospital. I also had to be hospitalized for 4 days when ds2 was 8 months. I was able to keep him with me and coslept then also. I have never had a problem or negative comment by a nurse.


----------



## Ish'smom (May 16, 2007)

The first night I had DS in the bassinet because I was afraid he would fall out of the hospital bed. A nurse came when I was half asleep and said DS needed his routine check-up. I said ok and she was supposed to bring him right back. I woke up 45 minutes later with no baby and called the nurse. They said he would be back in a few minutes. I called again after about 15 minutes and they said he got a little cold and they were warming him up. I called again and they said his blood sugar was a little low so they had to give him formula. At this point I was in tears and freaking out and told tem to bring me my baby right now!! He slept in the bed with me the next two nights and the nurses didn't say a thing after I gave everyone that came to see me hell the next morning. I didn't let him leave my sight again. Next time things will be very different. I dont even want to go to a hospital next time but DH doesn't like that idea. I dont trust hospitals and nurses. Oops, thought it didn't post lastt time! Sorry


----------



## lucyem (Apr 30, 2005)

With my first I did not even try. But I had enough trouble recovering from labor and he slept the whole time in the baby crib next to me. With my second I did. I never asked and no one said a word. Our hospital is pretty good about encouraging natural birth, baby with you the entire time, breastfeeding etc. They never came in for vitals in the night, once everything was fine after the birth.


----------



## bettysmom (Jul 28, 2007)

See if the hospital has a pull-out couch in the room. Ours did, so DH, DD, and I slept in that, at the urging of a very nice older German nurse (I think culture had something to do with it). It was bigger and lower to the ground than the bed. I did worry about some of the other nurses "catching" us, so we mostly did this at night. During the day, I was awake with DD asleep next to me, and I don't recall anyone saying anything. This was after I got over the "What do I do now" feeling, and figured out she didn't have to stay in that plastic box!


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

We certainly co-slept in the hospital. The baby and I shared my hospital bed, and my then-21-month-old and husband shared the recliner!

Nurses were in and out, and no one said anything to us. I never even considered that someone might.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

The hospital I was in with dc #1 had rooms with double beds so that you could sleep with your spouse and baby. They did have those rolling baby lasagna pan thingys as well, but, the air conditioner was broke...stay on and froze us out, broke...and they didn't have any rooms left, so they _asked_ us to sleep with our baby.







Can you imagine that doesn't happen too often?!








Now, that was the only good thing that happened at that hospital.


----------



## Kahrie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *malibusunny* 
For those who had a hospital birth, were you allowed to co-sleep?

My DD was a hospital birth and yes, we were allowed to co-sleep. My husband was given a bed in the same room and we were both "alowed" to sleep with DD if we wanted. She spent most of the time in bed with me (DH bed was pushed right up against mine) but he did take her into his bed a few times after I fell asleep to make sure I got the rest I needed at the time. Our hospital had very few rules and was VERY family friendly. Before I gave birth I requested that DD did not leave my room for any reason unless my DH was with her and there was never an issue. She had to leave my side 1 time right after she was born and DH was permitted to be with her at all times to make sure things went the way WE wanted them to.

I feel very blessed to have had the hospital birth experience I did because I have heard so many horror stories from others.


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *malibusunny* 
For those who had a hospital birth, were you allowed to co-sleep?

technically, the hospital policy was that i was supposed to put the baby in his bassinet if i went to sleep. (I could have him in my bed if i was awake, and i could have him in his bassinet in my room, but i wasn't supposed to have him in my bed if i was asleep). I was a first time mom, had never coslept before, and was nervous about him falling out of the narrow bed...
now that I know how amazingly aware i am of my baby, i would have smiled and nodded when they told me the rules, and then i would have coslept anyway.
They have rules to cover their own behinds. Occasionally someone drops a baby, and teh hospital doesn't want to get sued. BUT, if they tell you the rules, and you acknowledge that you have heard them, (and sign that they told you if they want you to!), but then nobody can force you to do anything. they told you, so they are covered...then you do waht you want.









oh yeah, if they come in and catch you co-sleeping and say 'youre not suppoed to do that' then you can just smile and say 'oh, i was just feeding him' or 'he was just falling asleep' or whatever...


----------

